# Part of My Left Hand Is Numb



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I was not going to say anything but it is getting worse and worse. My pinkie and ring finger on my left hand are numb. I think you would call it numb sometimes it hurts and sometimes it feels like the fingers are just dead. When it hurts it really hurts with severe pain. And the other time it is like I have no feeling in them. And it is now starting to hurt when I type. At times it also goes into my birdy finger. 

I go to the doctor next Monday but am really starting to get concerned it is my neck again. 

While dad was in the hospital I was riding with my niece and we got rear ended. My neck got sore for a few days and then this started. 

A little background on my neck. I was slammed into a windshield many many years ago and have a severed vertebrae. Also C4-C7 are herniated with my disk. The doctors have told me to be extremely careful with what I do. I refuse to have the surgery because they say it is a 50/50 shot that I could become paralyzed from the surgery. 

I am really getting scared with this numbness knowing what percentage that they had told me before. 

Does anyone know what could be causing this besides my neck???


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

My goodness, what you've been through! Sorry, I don't have any advice as to what it could be, but I'll definitely pray about it for you. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm sorry Becky. This may, or may not, be of any use.

But here's a site I came across:

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-possible-...y-left-hand.htm


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Sounds like it could be carpel tunnel (sp). I know my mom's whole had went numb and that is what she was diagnosed with. I wouldn't know for sure, but I will be praying for you.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you all for the concern and prayers. I have had surgery on my right hand for corporal tunnel and it is nothing like that. 

When I clicked on the link that Deb posted (thank you) I was rubbing my whole hand with my right hand. And it seems that the whole hand may be being effected. All but my thumb and pointer finger.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

If you think it might be because of your neck can you see a chiropractor? Do you feel any pain or numbness going down that arm at all? 
I've had one of my arms get numb a few times when my neck/shoulders got too tight, and a visit to the chiropractor cleared it right up. I hope you can figure out what it is.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Becky, there's lots of things which can cause neuropathy in the hand. Try not to worry too much until you let a physician check it out. I certainly hope it's nothing serious. rayer: 





Joy


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

That is a good site that Deb gave you Becky. Hope all goes well with your Dr. appointment. 

Tina


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

It can be a pinched nerve. I had back surgery and I had so much nerve damage that I have permanent numbness on my left two little toes. But at least I can walk now. Have them do a MRI on your back and see if anything is pinched.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Becky, before reading about your neck injury I was already going to suggest neck injury. My pinkie is almost always numb and now my ring finger joins in many times, it sucks! And I know this is from my neck injury in the car accident.

Sorry this is happening to you.
Melanie


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I went to the doctor today about my hand. 

I do not like what he had to say but it is something that I will have to learn to deal with if the medication does not word and I do not have the surgery. And surgery is something that I *REFUSE* to do. 

He said that I have caused the nerve that is with C6 & C7 to become pinched. I did not tell him about the accident due to the fact I felt that he may push the surgery even more. 

The name of the medication is Gabapentin. He said it is an older medicine that has been around for a very long time. And that it is used for many different ailments. 

So now I just hope and pray that it will work. 

I am sorry for worrying all of you.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh Becky I am sorry you are going through this, I do pray that the meds work for you rayer: 
Also I believe they have come a long way with the surgery for the spine and the risks have been minimized a great deal over the years. I know you are adverse to having surgery and I can't blame you for that, so I will just pray that the meds help a lot and you can avoid any invasive options :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks for keeping us updated. 

I don't blame you for not wanting the surgery. I pray the medication will work for you!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Oh gosh Becky I am sorry you are going through this, I do pray that the meds work for you rayer:
> Also I believe they have come a long way with the surgery for the spine and the risks have been minimized a great deal over the years. I know you are adverse to having surgery and I can't blame you for that, so I will just pray that the meds help a lot and you can avoid any invasive options :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you Janet. I pray that it does work. I am worried to be perfectly honest. It was hard enough learning how to deal with the neck pain for the past 19 years. But now to have to learn how to deal with this.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Thanks for keeping us updated.
> 
> I don't blame you for not wanting the surgery. I pray the medication will work for you![/B]


Thank you for the prayers. I truly appriciate them. This is one more thing that I will have to put in his hands and leave there.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I don't blame you at all for not wanting to do surgery. Stuff like necks and backs and joints you just don't want to mess with unless there is absolutely no other option because they'll never be the same. I hope the medication works for you to alleviate the pain. My mom has dealt with neck issues for 20 years and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. Hang in there! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I don't blame you at all for not wanting to do surgery. Stuff like necks and backs and joints you just don't want to mess with unless there is absolutely no other option because they'll never be the same. I hope the medication works for you to alleviate the pain. My mom has dealt with neck issues for 20 years and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. Hang in there! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you for understanding everyone.

I do have good news. I took my first dose this evening. And I am already getting some of the feeling back. I can now scratch my fingernail across the three fingers and feel it. I am so happy that I am already improving. 

I looked up the the medication last night and it is a genetic of Neurontin (sp). Come to find out my mother has been on it for years but no nearly as strong of a dose. I waited until this evening to take it because it says can cause drowsiness. So I did not want to take any chances. I have to take it three times a day. But do not think I will take that much being that one dose has worked so well within a couple of hours. 

:wub: *Thank you everyone that has posted. And for the prayers and support. * :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm glad to hear the medication is working. I hope you continue to improve.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I'm glad to hear the medication is working. I hope you continue to improve.[/B]


Thank you Reva.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm very glad to hear the medication is working for you. 

I hope you continue to improve and are back to 100% soon! :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I'm very glad to hear the medication is working for you.
> 
> I hope you continue to improve and are back to 100% soon! :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you Mandy. I increase it to two times a day tomorrow and then three times a day after that. 

On a funny note I had not realised how slow my typling skills had gotten. That is until tonight when they are getting back to normal. I am very optimistic about this medicine. Especially when it went to work so fast.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Glad it is working for you. As a non compliant Diabetic and RN, you should take your medication like he has prescribed for you. Have you ever tried a really good chiropractor? Here we have a new type of procedure that tilts you around to get the discs to go back into place. I have such a bad back and have the sciatic nerve pinched so bad that I can't climb stairs, I can go down but up............
Here is a link to the best person I have ever seen that does therapeutic massage, she does do people too. http://www.woofandhoofmassage.com

Tina


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So sorry you are going thru all this but very happy to see the medication has already helped! Will be praying it continues to do so!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Becky I am so pleased the meds are giving you some relief, that is great news :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Update: I have had to quit talking to mesa. They were we-messing with my mind. I have a call into the Dr vow to see if their eis anthing exle that he can reccommend for it. 

Please forgive my typing it is pretty hard to hit the right keys at this time.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

> Update: I have had to quit talking to mesa. They were we-messing with my mind. I have a call into the Dr vow to see if their eis anthing exle that he can reccommend for it.
> 
> Please forgive my typing it is pretty hard to hit the right keys at this time.[/B]


Becky I am so sorry that the meds aren't working. :grouphug: I hope the doctor is able to find something else that will work better for you. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Becky - you are in my prayers. I pray that you get some relief really soon.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

The meds are working and so is my brain and typing skills. I am so embarrassed by what the other thread turned out like. But it is funny I do have to admit. 

The Doctor ended up lowering the dosage to one time a day at bed time. The fingers are still numb at times but the pain is gone. And the numbness is not all the time. If I use my arm at all it goes numb real quick but alleviates within an hour or so. So that is good. 

I do want to put in this thread that I am not offended one bit by the jokes in the other thread. It was embarrassing but funny. Looks like I should have used the spell checker in it....... :new_shocked: :new_shocked: 

Thank you all for caring and praying for me during this time. It was a ride I do not care to repeat.


----------

